# Why does Uber / Lyft Repeat Pings?



## uberlyfer (Aug 4, 2016)

So basically I see on so many threads that a Driver accepts a passenger and then for one reason or another decides to cancel on that passenger. I then see that the same passenger puts out another request and it is routed back to the same driver. Does this really happen (on both Uber and Lyft?)

It seems to make zero sense. It's wasting the time of both the Driver & the Pax b/c for some reason they are incompatible. Are the ridesharing companies sending the ping back to the Driver to intimidate them into accepting or risk ruining their ratings very quickly with repeated pings from the same person?

That's a very annoying thing to do anyways, and doesn't help anyone in the situation.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

On Uber I get the same pings many times, had a couple as many as 3-4. I suspect what happens on Uber is this, I'm the closest so I get hit first, if I ignore it the next closest gets the ping, many drivers (myself included) ignore anything over 10 minutes that isn't a 2.0 surge or better. I noticed on the passenger app that my car disappears once I get a ping and stays gone even if I ignore it. It will eventually return but only after a few minutes. My thinking is that a number of cars close to the rider get put in a queue and then the pings rotate through them until one of them takes it. The radius from the pax gradually increases until the ping is taken if nobody within 10 minutes bites. I find going offline and back on immediately after an ignored ping gets me out of the short list and back in the general queue.


----------



## uberlyfer (Aug 4, 2016)

HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> On Uber I get the same pings many times, had a couple as many as 3-4. I suspect what happens on Uber is this, I'm the closest so I get hit first, if I ignore it the next closest gets the ping, many drivers (myself included) ignore anything over 10 minutes that isn't a 2.0 surge or better. I noticed on the passenger app that my car disappears once I get a ping and stays gone even if I ignore it. It will eventually return but only after a few minutes. My thinking is that a number of cars close to the rider get put in a queue and then the pings rotate through them until one of them takes it. The radius from the pax gradually increases until the ping is taken if nobody within 10 minutes bites. I find going offline and back on immediately after an ignored ping gets me out of the short list and back in the general queue.


VERY interesting, thanks for sharing! It seems crazy to me that the same ping should ever comeback to the same rider/driver combo on the same day after a decline.


----------

